# TRC deer hunt



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was lucky enough to get drawn for bow hunting the TRC test track near Honda in Marysville. Anyone else get drawn for this hunt or has ever hunted there?


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i was across the highway from the track heard 1 shot saw no deer


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I was there last year on opening day of gun season for the controlled hunt. Got my 1st buck. Nice 9-pointer. Only 3 deer taken from the zone I was in. Did a lot of walking to get them to move. Might be very difficult for bow. Good luck!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Both my friend and I got drawn for season four in January.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Flathead, I got drawn for the Oct23 - Nov 14 session. i am in area D across 33 from TRC. We got to scout it and it looked great. Lots of corn.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i go by trc a couple times a month.the area your talking about has alot of deer in that area.alot of private property borders trc,mostly farms.see several great bucks during the winter coming out of there going to the crop fields.not sure how many days you get to hunt on these draws but,if your a patient person you have the potential to take a really nice deer out of there.take a couple of does out to help drop the herd some so the car/deer accidents will drop in that area and you could donate one for fhfh.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Flathead, I got drawn for the Oct23 - Nov 14 session. i am in area D across 33 from TRC. We got to scout it and it looked great. Lots of corn.


Seemed like every one wanted season two pretty bad. We picked season four because it had the most weekends to hunt. Good luck


----------

